# Need 6 fisherman for weekend trip



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

Leaving GYB at 10:00a.m. Friday 1 Aug and returning afternoon/evening 3 Aug. Will fish for a variety of species from the endangered red snapper to Mr. Blue. This is not a go fast get there in a hurry get'r done boat or trip. However it is an opportunity to fish for a variety of species on a large sportfisher with AC and hot showers and a completely relaxed atmosphere.

Tenative float plan is to cruise out and fish a few spots for bottom fish Friday afternoon/evening. Tie off for the night, eat, drink, be merry, and get some sleep. Rise early Saturday and fish some more bottom spots while intermittently trolling heading south. Arrive at the floaters Saturday afternoon/evening and do some trolling until dark and then commence the hunt for tuna all night. Troll Sunday morning before heading north. Depending on time and fullness of the fishboxes we may or may not hit some spots on the way in.

If this sounds like something you would like to participate in, shoot me a pm. At the current diesel price the cost would be between $600 - $650 per person.

All required permits (HMS) and equipment are covered by the boat. For more information on the boat visit www.blueheavencharters.com.

THIS TRIP IS NOT A CHARTER! The website is just where the pictures of the boat are. lol.


----------



## hookncook (Oct 10, 2006)

*That is one*

hell of an offer, if you still have room and the weather lets you run, I would love to go. You can PM me or fill free to call. Thanks Vince 832-425-8061


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I pm'd you last evening. this should be a great trip. 

leo


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

Got the messagers and am answering as we speak. Thanks for the replies and the trip is still a go. We'll talk more as time for departure nears! Thanks guys!


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

*Last minute opening*

Just had one spot open - pm me asap if interested.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

**** this sounds like so much fun, wish i was in your area.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Did the trip ever happen?


----------

